# Found dead Skewbald Mare



## MHOL (12 August 2009)

A dead mare has been  found hidden in a field in Pea Lane, Ockendon, Essex.  She was a 14hh skewbald  with feathers on front feet and showing recent scars on the body, which had been sprayed with purple spray. Her eye socket had been broken and there was blood on her face.  For some reason her ears had been taped back with red tape. There is little doubt that this horse had been severely beaten, although we do not yet know the cause of death. We obviously want to find the person that did this and /or the owner.


To view photos click on the link, WARNING, not for the squeamish,  DEAD MARE 

Contact

valerie@essexhorsewatch.org.uk      or
peter.caulfield@essex.pnn.police.uk


----------



## silvershadow81 (12 August 2009)

OMG!  HOW could any human do that to a horse!??

RIP girl

I hope you guys get some leads on who could be behind this, how terrible x


----------



## Digger123 (12 August 2009)

I'm speechless and very sad that someone could do that.....


----------



## stacey_lou (12 August 2009)

OMG!! poor poor thing and yet how pretty is she.
The law isnt strong enough on ppl who kill and abuse animals!!! Personally Id wanna see them strung up. I feel so so sorry for the owners


----------



## Pixxie (12 August 2009)

that poor beautfiul animal, she looks like she was so pretty.
her face looks so beaten, i hate to think of the ordeal she mustve gone through. i hope the scum that did this are caught never see the light of day again they should be beaten how they did this poor mare


RIP little lady x


----------



## Madam_max (12 August 2009)

OMG!!!  That made me cry


----------



## Doris68 (12 August 2009)

Dear God - what a wicked world with such wicked people.  I hope they find the b******s responsible.


----------



## Jambo (12 August 2009)

I really, really hope someone comes forward with a name, the individual capable of this needs to be caught, and fast.
Words fail me.


----------



## Kayfm (12 August 2009)

That is the most dreadful thing I have ever seen.  The human race ehhh! How on earth could somebody do that to anything that alone a beautiful horse like that.  Somebody somewhere must know or have seen this horse somewhere.  Poor horse, wonder what she went through before she died  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I really hope you catch these horrible (can think of other words but would be ban from the forum) people, I really do.


----------



## DunRoamin (12 August 2009)

This is gonna sound awful, but the people that did this will never be caught, it was either the owners that did it, or some one local, someone that other local people know but are too scared to say anything, if there capable of that then just imagine what else they must be capable of,


----------



## JS65 (12 August 2009)

We had one dumped on the back lanes.
 The police said it would be travellers as they don't want to pay disposal costs and they kill them themselves and then dump them.
Nothing was done about it, so much for microchipping, they didn't even scan it

Hope you find the person responsible


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (12 August 2009)

Oh that poor little lady! Im speachless!

RIP xxx


----------



## Jambo (12 August 2009)

Isme,
I know where you're coming from but people can always report something/someone anonymously. I know I couldn't let the scum get away with this.
Someone local must know who is behind this and they MUST have the guts to do the right thing.


----------



## JM07 (12 August 2009)

And sadly, with the new ill-thoughtout passport Regs, this sad thing will become more and more common....

we need more licenced Abattoirs and  affordable disposal facilities not worthless paperwork.


----------



## _Rach_ (12 August 2009)

poor girly :'(

RIP Pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	





hope they find some clues
x


----------



## TheresaW (12 August 2009)

I read a few weeks ago in one of the local papers of a horse that was found dead with it's legs tied together in Upminster.  Could these 2 incidents be related?

How terribly sad.  I hope both horses died quickly for their sakes.


----------



## PaintboxEDT (12 August 2009)

ffs what is happening to this country and the people in it,country of animal lovers my arse.

R.I.P poor girly


----------



## somethingorother (12 August 2009)

That's awful... maybe a post in new lounge would get more views and therefore more chance of someone knowing something... although probably still very little chance of that. 

Poor little girl. I don't agree this was done purely because disposal is expensive or passport rules. There are several ways to kill a horse quickly, but the people who did this did it because they are messed up individuals and need to be found.


----------



## Jambo (12 August 2009)

I agree.


----------



## welshied (12 August 2009)

awful thing to happen i would also post in new lunge you may get more replies


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (12 August 2009)

That is so f*****g sad to see this she was obviously torchered then left to die in pain and on her own. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





People need to be punished  more severely .

FFS if we kill someone we get life.horses/anilmals are living and breathing creatures too.

That horse was murdered and who ever it was if found should be sent to prison for murder..


if anybody knows anything do the decent thing and phone up and help im sure it can be done anonymously


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (12 August 2009)

Thats disgusting!!

I hope they find out who did this... then they get a taste of their own medicine!!

It sickens me people can be capable of doing this!!!


----------



## nuffield (12 August 2009)

This is one reason why I support compulsory microchipping. Every animal will be traceable to an owner.


----------



## ISHmad (12 August 2009)

Saddened and sickened beyond belief.  How the hell can someone do that to an innocent animal?  Hope the scum who did this is found in the end, not that any punishment will ever make up for this beautiful mares suffering.  :-(


----------



## Dizzykizzy (12 August 2009)

Oh god! I wish I hadn't looked at the photos, she looked like she was poohing when she died, she must have been terrified.
Evil, sick b******ds.
Weeping


----------



## JM07 (12 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
This is one reason why I support compulsory microchipping. Every animal will be traceable to an owner. 

[/ QUOTE ]


not if the chip is hacked out.....


----------



## Power (13 August 2009)

Looks more like a family feud deal to me, two families getting at each other through their animals.


----------



## LynneAC (13 August 2009)

Whatever the reason this is unacceptable and barbaric 





I hope that they find whoever has done this and string them up high 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Poor mare


----------



## scrumpygus (13 August 2009)

Oh my god this is shocking - i live really close - 5 minutes from where it happened - i havent heard this from anyone yet but will ask around to see if anyone knows anything.


----------



## michelleice (13 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh god! I wish I hadn't looked at the photos, she looked like she was poohing when she died, she must have been terrified.
Evil, sick b******ds.
Weeping 

[/ QUOTE ]

When a horse passes it fills with gas and empties its bowl es Hun so might just be a after death thing,

Thant does not excuse the sickos that done this ! if they are found you can all do me a favor and put me in a room with them for 24 hours they would suffer more than she did i guarantee you


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (13 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Looks more like a family feud deal to me, two families getting at each other through their animals. 

[/ QUOTE ]

how did you manage to think of that conclusion?
Out of interest.


----------



## Dirtymare (13 August 2009)

This has disturbed me all day.
Why would anyone want to get back at another person through their horse?!
Words cannot express how disgusted this makes me. Whoever  the b****** that did this to a beautiful innocent animal need stringing up - bring back hanging!!!


----------



## BBH (13 August 2009)

I really wish vigilante groups would form to sort this kind of person out cos we know the law won't. Truly dreadful


----------



## Jambo (13 August 2009)

We can live in hope.
Just can't get these pictures out of my head.
Poor poor mare.


----------



## Power (13 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Looks more like a family feud deal to me, two families getting at each other through their animals. 

[/ QUOTE ]

how did you manage to think of that conclusion?
Out of interest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The red tape on the ears, looks more like a mark for certain people to recognise.  Just my theory anyway.


----------



## titchy (13 August 2009)

Truly awful.  Wished I had not looked at the photo.  Can't get the photo out of my mind.   Not a great fan of the human race.

What is this country coming too!


----------



## Tiffany (13 August 2009)

Poor mare, what the hell is wrong with people ?


----------



## miss_bird (14 August 2009)

Oh my god what have some of the human race evolved into, it makes me sick what people do and get away with


----------



## Megan_T (14 August 2009)

Poor little girl  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - RIP little one - I pray that you didn't suffer too much xxx


----------



## kate32 (16 August 2009)

how awful such a beautiful mare i hope the people that did this are made to suffer more than she has ! r.i.p poor girly x


----------



## Tormenta (17 August 2009)

I hope they enjoy what fate is going to send back to them, the people who hurt you.

Goodnight lass, if we could have looked after you it would have been different. Enjoy the green fields away from here.

RIP Bonnie lass x


----------



## chunklovescooks (17 August 2009)

What cruel bastewards! What is it with some people? Ditto the traveller related response above. Lets hope they are caught.. oh.. yes, thats right, the government let the travelers get away with EVERYTHING - Major problem when dealing with them I think!


----------



## Darkhorse (17 August 2009)

How very sad. Poor poor mare I hope they find the rotten gits that did this to her


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (26 August 2009)

poor mare, thats sick, hope they burn in hell


----------



## a1b2c3 (27 August 2009)

Oh jesus, poor baby 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I seriously hope these people get caught, although the law would probably not do a great deal about it, we ARE by and large a nation of animal lovers, and I believe they would get some serious harassment if their names/addresses etc were printed in the papers.

Have any of the nationals reported this at all?

One last thing... why is everyone jumping to the conclusion that it is travellers?

There is no evidence for this.

I agree that the majority are pretty disgusting and dont take great care of their animals, but that dosen't mean that they were involved in this case.


----------



## scrumpygus (27 August 2009)

I think its fair to jump to that conclusion - as i mentioned i live in this area and theres a large 'travelling' community that cause havoc - every sunday morning the motorway close by is closed off by them while they race their young horses up it -nobody does anything - its disgusting the way they treat their horses - a friend of mine saw them the other day driving a van with a pony tied to the back of it - the poor sod was having to run down the road behind the van and it was only a baby - the police did NOTHING! They make me sick - they regularly dump all their rubbish on the lovely rural roads round there i suppose they now think its ok to dump the poor, poor horses that are no good to them.


----------



## MissL (27 August 2009)

oh my god, that poor pony! thats so sad

what the hell is wrong with some people???

thats sick and twisted, just pure evil!


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 September 2009)

OMG that upset me.I hope they hang whoever did that to her..Poor baby,she didnt deserve that.


----------



## FFF (4 September 2009)

This is awful 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I cant look at the pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	





RIP horsey


----------



## gemmamcquillan (4 September 2009)

OMG that poor little mare! 

Hope to god they find the sick cowards what did this and do the same to them, this is truly heart breaking!

RIP Beautiful little horse!


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (4 September 2009)

any more news on this poor mare?


----------



## lensmith7 (7 September 2009)

I've only just caught up with this. Hearing about it on another forum. I live 2 mins from Pea Lane. I'm so shocked. That poor mare.

Hope they catch the barstewards that did it


----------



## pixi (7 September 2009)

i think this horse has been in a pony trap accident where the shafts of a oncomeing cart have hit this mare and shes gone down with the gig .the tape is to hold the forlock and mane out the eyes


----------

